# Selling 84 Ur-quattro with Euro-bumpers and Sport quattro Hood



## obrienke (Feb 17, 2007)

Due to lack of time, I am selling my 84 Ur-quattro and accessories on ebay. Check it out. Thanks.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Selling 84 Ur-quattro with Euro-bumpers and Sport quattro Hood (obrienke)*

Do you have the link?


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Selling 84 Ur-quattro with Euro-bumpers and Sport quattro Hood (URQ)*

I think its this  one.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Selling 84 Ur-quattro with Euro-bumpers and Sport quattro Hood (JeroenGT)*

Ahhh but the front is not a euro bumper?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Selling 84 Ur-quattro with Euro-bumpers and Sport quattro Hood (URQ)*

It's not on the car, it's in a pic, scroll down.


----------

